# Good Housekeeping Magazine on Hypnosis



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Hypnosis Trained health-care professionals, both conventional and unconventional, are using hypnotherapy to treat various physical and emotional  disorders. Although it's still not taught in most medical schools, a program on hypnosis has been established at the College of Physicians & Surgeons at Columbia University in New York City. It is directed not by a psychologist or psychiatrist, but by a surgeon who teaches doctors how to hypnotize patients who cannot safely tolerate general anesthesia because of severe lung disease or other conditions. Many scientists believe that hypnosis works like the placebo response or acupuncture: by activating nerve pathways in the brain that cause the release of natural morphinelike substances called enkephalins and endorphins. These opioids modify behavior and the perception of pain. Although hypnotized subjects appear to be asleep or even unconscious, they're not; their brain waves reveal a pattern of profound relaxation completely different from those produced during sleep. Even in this relaxed state, subjects are intensely focused and are able to concentrate on what they are told to do. Although hypnosis makes subjects highly suggestible, they are by no means "at the mercy" of the hypnotist. The most fascinating aspect of hypnosis is that it permits you to manipulate body functions over which you normally have no control. For example, on command, you can increase or decrease your heart rate, raise your temperature, alter your blood pressure, perspire, or develop goose bumps. These responses are all regulated by the autonomic (involuntary) nervous system. The potential for treating high blood pressure, cardiac rhythm disorders, and stress by means of hypnosis is obvious. Under hypnosis, you can also be made to relive past, painful experiences buried deep in the subconscious and perhaps view them from a different perspective ï¿½ one you can live with more easily. Hypnosis has been shown to be effective in alleviating asthmatic attacks and other allergic reactions; terminating bed-wetting; replacing anesthesia for dental, obstetric, and other procedures; relieving irritable bowel syndrome; minimizing the nausea and vomiting induced by chemotherapy; reducing stress; even curing warts. It can also successfully treat phobias, obsessions, bad habits, and anxiety.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Great article, Eric. Thanks for posting it.







I've recently been using a hypno technique that Mike001 sent me for muscle problems in my lower back. It took the tightness away in no time!JeanG


----------

